# PLL Recognition Time Attack (NEW GAME)!



## OtterCuber (May 6, 2022)

I have been learning 2-side PLL recognition but could not find any trainer that incorporated AUFs, so I created an app that allows you to practice both 2-side PLL recognition (the default mode) and 2-side PLL recognition with AUFs. Since AUFs are dependent on the PLL algorithms that you use, there is an option to import your own algorithms. There is also a scoreboard, so you can compete with zzoomer to become the world's greatest! Enjoy, and let me know if you have any questions or encounter any bugs (the source code can be viewed here)!

*


PLL Recognition Time Attack


*




I'd like to thank Tim Mosher ('tsmosher'), Ryan Hudgens ('OreKehStrah'), Matias Macaya ('SpeedCuber'), and also members of the ZMS community for help with the testing and design of this app. This tool also uses VisualCube TS, which is a port of VisualCube to TypeScript. Thanks a lot for tdecker91.


----------

